# Does anybody have experience with Coelognathus erythrurus (Phillipine ratsnake)?



## Vredrick (Jul 1, 2021)

I recently came across them in ad and got really intrigued by their looks. However, I couldn't really find anything about them. So I wondered if anyone here has had experience with them or knows something about them?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect they are very similar to the other Coelognathus species in terms of behaviour and husbandry needs


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Haha, I've seen that advert.

Not that species, but we have _Coelognathus radiatus_ and _flavolineatus _at home, and I have previously kept _helenae. _

The range of _erythrurus _overlaps that of both species so I would imagine their care is the same.


----------



## Vredrick (Jul 1, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Haha, I've seen that advert.
> 
> Not that species, but we have _Coelognathus radiatus_ and _flavolineatus _at home, and I have previously kept _helenae. _
> 
> The range of _erythrurus _overlaps that of both species so I would imagine their care is the same.


Yeah, I do like to browse through some of these even if I don't wanna buy something. Always interesting to see what's out there, espicially the niche stuff (like these). The strong red in their tails was quite intriguing. Was mostly just curious about how they are. Will look into these others, thanks.


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Coelognathus are very fast, defensive and loads of fun! 
They enjoy a large vivarium and a hot spot no more than 28c.
Babies need to be kept hydrated as they can drop off very quickly if not, and some are slow to take to defrost pinkies on their own but usually get the idea eventually.

I enquired about the same erythrurus, and they were very expensive! Reflecting their rarity.

I have some surplus flavolineatus babies if you’re interested and will have radiatus later in the year


----------

